# Luna won best in show at work!



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

My workplace in the Sydney CBD, had a bring your dog to work on Friday. We have over 220 employees and over 3 levels so I would say it is a large firm. We had a total of 12 dogs come into the firm on Friday. Different breeds of dogs from small to big. I am very proud to say our German shepherd Luna did really well being in the firm all day. Towards the end of the day we had a presentation of each dog. I showed Luna’s commands, left spin, right spin, heel, here, under, under follow and eight which is a weave through the legs. Also bite pillow out and sit. Everyone was quite surprised and we ended up winning the top work prize best in show. I was really proud of Luna but what I was most proud is how everyone at work commented she is such a good German shepherd and I believe she showed what a good German shepherd should be. Good job Luna really proud


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Good girl Luna!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

How cool is that!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Good girl, Luna! And kudos to your company for sponsoring this! Must be a great place to work!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Congratulations.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Way to represent the breed Luna!


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> Good girl Luna!


Thank you 


ksotto333 said:


> How cool is that!


thank you yes everyone was like she is so good for a German shepherd at work


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Good girl, Luna! And kudos to your company for sponsoring this! Must be a great place to work!


Yes the firm is one of my favourite workplace so far only been there for four months now but they really have a good firm culture, Luna and me felt pretty lucky on Friday we were allowed to come


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Congratulations.


Thank you


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Way to represent the breed Luna!


Yes everyone double checked she was a German shepherd because she is a jet black German shepherd but I think a lot of workers were very surprised how good she was behaving


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Good work you two!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

So cool! Congrats!!


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Luna well done


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> Good work you two!


Thank you it was really Luna who did all the hard work


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Baileyshuman said:


> So cool! Congrats!!


Thank you


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

3ymum said:


> Luna well done


Thank you Luna gives paw back


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Luna and Emilia! What a great story!


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

jarn said:


> Congrats Luna and Emilia! What a great story!


Thank you, yes very proud of Luna


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Hopps said:


> View attachment 590685


Yes Luna went on a shopping spree today at petbarn she loved her chicken treats 😂


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I love places that reward good behavior and well trained dog/human teams. Far too many places simply restrict dogs and their owner (sometimes with good cause).
Congrats~


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

car2ner said:


> I love places that reward good behavior and well trained dog/human teams. Far too many places simply restrict dogs and their owner (sometimes with good cause).
> Congrats~


Yes me too I was worried we might not be allowed to be part of the group when I wrote down German shepherd and they asked dog skills I send scent, obedience and protection. We just watched a news story in Australia tonight they showed an aggressive German shepherd photo like three times when advertising new protection clothing for small dogs with spikes I think the outfit for the small dog is cute but there was no need to put a German shepherd photo alluding to it as an aggressive breed, I think German shepherd breed is misrepresented across Australian news a lot, I know I am really bias when I state this because I own a German shepherd. So I think Australia still has a long way to go in understanding German shepherds but it was really wonderful my work place allowed us to come and join in the event we both feel pretty lucky, both feel supported by that event which was really nice for 2022. This is the news story I am talking about below.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks more like coyote gear. Much easier to get "scary" pics of GSD than wild canids.


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

car2ner said:


> Looks more like coyote gear. Much easier to get "scary" pics of GSD than wild canids.


Total agree car2ner I use to live very close to national bush land park in Australia when I was in high school on a farm we could hear dingos howl every night so I think to get a picture up close of a dingo would be difficult to journalists media person just used a photo of a gsd instead.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations! You did a great training your baby.


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Bebe said:


> Congratulations! You did a great training your baby.


Thank you Bebe yes Luna is our princess 😂


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Great job Luna. Way to represent !


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Excellent job, Luna!!! And excellent training, Emilia C!!! You are both wonderful ambassadors for the breed.


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

Crazy shep said:


> Great job Luna. Way to represent !


Thank you Luna did representation to Australians what a good German shepherd is


----------



## Emilia C (Dec 5, 2021)

SMcN said:


> Excellent job, Luna!!! And excellent training, Emilia C!!! You are both wonderful ambassadors for the breed.


Thank you but Luna deserves all the credit, I think Australia has a long way to go understanding German Shepherds but there a lot of wonderful German shepherd professional trainers from K9 pro, Steve and Bek are the best professionals in Australia really helped my husband and me a lot


----------

